# IGF - DES - Reconstitute w/Bacteriostatic Water Only



## bigiron (Sep 23, 2011)

We've all seen research that says to reconstitute with an AA mixture for preservation.  I've seen a Dave Palumbo post to the contrary and have just dissolved my 1mg into a 3ml solution of Bacteriostatic Water only and am storing in a refrigerator.

This is a done deal and there will be no AA, so my question is specifically "What should one expect if they do this?" Below are some questions that are even more specific to what I'm looking for.  After reading multiple posts, I have not been able to conclude any of the following.

-Will the compound be no good immediately?
-Will it require a higher dosage?
-Will it work just the same as with AA?
-What is the active life in the refrigeratorwith this method compared to the other with AA?
-Is the potency dimished this way, and by how much?
-Etc.

I look forward to your responses!


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 23, 2011)

a guy on another forum only uses bac water..he mixes 1ml of bac water per mg and just goes from there..I believe bac water lasts a total of 60 days before it starts to degrade.  the guy i know who does bac water seems to have quite good results..so i am conflicted myself


----------



## TonyMack (Sep 24, 2011)

I've always used BAC and heard 30 days before significant degradation occurs. Use as little as possible to reconstitute, as the powder is fragile and mixing causes it to breakdown. 1ml per mg sounds like a good number.


----------



## bigiron (Sep 30, 2011)

TonyMack said:


> I've always used BAC and heard 30 days before significant degradation occurs. Use as little as possible to reconstitute, as the powder is fragile and mixing causes it to breakdown. 1ml per mg sounds like a good number.


 
Thanks, I tried 1 ml last time, but it's too easy to "mega dose" and it was gone in like 9 days.  This time i used 3 ml bac water.  What are some side effects of this stuff b/c I can't provide an honest opinion whether or not this is working so far.  It is from a reputable board sponsor, but what are the general expectations one should have for running a brief 1mg course?


----------

